#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-04-26
<bobb> what is with dfarning? anyone
 * bobb is  newbie
<satellit_acer> bobb: he checks in periodically
<bobb> satellit_acer: i will wait for lfaraone on #olpc
<bobb> gotta go now...
<satellit_acer> bye...good luck
<bobb> thanks
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-04-29
<lfaraone> It appears that whenever I click on a window, the window manager interprets it as an Alt-Click drag action. Any ideas on how to fix that?
<lfaraone> (this happenned immedately after starting sugar-emulator, and I remember reading a bug report on something related to this but cannot find it at the current time.
<lfaraone> dogi_: ^^
<satellit_> lfaralone: ask alsroot I think he fixed it in his ppa
<alsroot> lfaraone: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1544
<lfaraone> alsroot: thank you.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-04-25
<meeting> * Ignacio-es has joined
<meeting> <Ignacio-es> Anyone know how to install ubuntu?
<meeting> * Ignacio-es has left
